# September Acquisitions



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Fitzgerald cut seersucker suit

_soft_ shoulders and partial bemberg lining


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Busy mail box today, my Monterey Madras shirt arrived from Ratio clothing this morning, I know some people frown on wearing Madras after Labour Day but it still gets warm during the day here in the Toronto area, I'm wearing it until temperature drops below 60F during the day. The other package that showed up is a pair of Japan Standard straight fit jeans from Gustin Denim. I already own a pair of Cone Mills broken weave selvage from them and for $101 delivered to Canada, they are one hell of a deal for made in the USA denim.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Got me a new toy yesterday: Orvis Mirage V, already put 325yds of 35lb gel spun on it, but that 10wt line looks a little worse for wear now.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Fitzgerald cut seersucker suit
> 
> _soft_ shoulders and partial bemberg lining


 This is lovely ! New or thrifted/ ebayed ?

So far I've got a couple of TM Lewin shirts (99p each, plus postage) and two PRL jumpers. Hoping to get my hands on one of their cashmere turtlenecks soon, but hard to find in my size.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought a pair of silk hanks, three shoe trees, and some collar stays. If my housemate decides he doesn't want Royall Muske (not sure why he trusted me to pick a cologne for him), I guess I bought some cologne.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you. Ebayed after many many months of searching.



Anthony Charton said:


> This is lovely ! New or thrifted/ ebayed ?
> 
> So far I've got a couple of TM Lewin shirts (99p each, plus postage) and two PRL jumpers. Hoping to get my hands on one of their cashmere turtlenecks soon, but hard to find in my size.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you. Ebayed after many many months of searching.


Congrats!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Darn those Brooks Bucks()...received a $20 card in the mail from BB awhile back and had to use it before the points expired. A visit to the local BB store resulted in the discovery of one of last years Harris Tweed Hounds tooth Check sport coats in size 46R, Madison fit...just my size (after the waist is taken in a bit)hanging on the clearance rack. Originally priced at $598, the out the door price on clearance came to $154. Not bad!


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Darn those Brooks Bucks()...received a $20 card in the mail from BB awhile back and had to use it before the points expired. A visit to the local BB store resulted in the discovery of one of last years Harris Tweed Hounds tooth Check sport coats in size 46R, Madison fit...just my size (after the waist is taken in a bit)hanging on the clearance rack. Originally priced at $398, the out the door price on clearance came to $154. Not bad!


I think you're echoing Mrs. Fiscal's sentiments,she recently laid down the law and now forbids me to use the Brooks Mastercard.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My two Vintage Ivy shirts (Ecru Oxford and Indigo chambray) arrived this morning in a record three days compared to the three and half week journey my Ratio shirt took from South Carolina. 

Ok I ordered the Vintage Ivy shirts in the New York fit which I guess in their regular dress shirt line is their New York Slim as opposed to classic. I ordered large on both shirts and they are SLIM, not unwearable but a very slim cut compared to BB's slim fit which is my go to. I ramped up my running over the past month and plan to continue outdoors during the winter so I expect they will get a little roomier as time goes on. Other than that, great shirts, well made and I understand about the collar now.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

New J. Press Presidential line 3/2 sack suit, brown houndstooth with light blue windowpane. Made in USA, cloth made in Italy. $250 including shipping!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^ I was thinking of buying that if they'd have had my size.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Well they had mine, and it turned out to be a lot more attractive in person than on the website. I was a little worried that it would be too thick or flannel-like (with the 10% cashmere) but it's not, which is an additional bonus for me. The sleeve buttons came unattached, so I'm going to drop it off tomorrow to have working buttonholes added.



CMDC said:


> ^ I was thinking of buying that if they'd have had my size.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Just got confirmation on order of custom Ranger Mocs from Rancourt in cordovan with a mini lug sole. Due to ship on Sept 27. 
New six pack of OTC argyles by Byford due to arrive this week. GOT TO PUT THE CREDIT CARD AWAY SOMEWHERE!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FiscalDean said:


> I think you're echoing Mrs. Fiscal's sentiments,she recently laid down the law and now forbids me to use the Brooks Mastercard.


LOL. I feel your pain!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Not really trad, but some interesting purchases to add to my unintentional and unplanned "collection" of military outerwear. Be careful people: once you start picking up a few things you always wanted, it can get out of control. I no longer have any closet space at all.

One short troopers overcoat with Royal Horse Artillery ball-shaped buttons and one Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment winter cloak in Life Guards colours. Both are nearly flawless except for a missing button on each coat. The cloak is a truly amazing garment - a vast amount of bright red wool - photos cannot do it justice.

https://postimg.org/image/i459yf47f/https://postimg.org/image/ntfb336al/

https://postimg.org/image/polid2ktj/https://postimg.org/image/vvst6nkoj/https://postimg.org/image/7v3sh05wn/


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Eastland Made in Maine Blucher Mocs. NIB from E-Bay. They are nice Rancourt quality shoes except that the sock liners immediately came unglued. They were very sparsely glued at the factory but it was easy enough to correct that.

[


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Bills Bullard Field Pants. Can't wait to get these. 

Speaking of militaria, Brunton Military Pocket Transit and case. 60 Bucks. Score!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Haggard Imperial, made in USA tweed jacket
Red wool, flannel lined made in USA LLB hooded Parka


bunch of other stuff that I've put on e-bay...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

PRL italy lined cotton slacks (less than $10 shipped on ebay)
funny how when I see blue/white stripes I assume it's seersucker

Soludos for J Crew espadrilles on ultra-clearance sale
quickly becoming my favorite casual slacker shoes


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Too late to post the Labor Day fruits?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm green with envy!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Speaking of green, I won a Barbour Beaufort on eBay yesterday. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I'm green with envy!


Me too! 
Getting married in a couple weeks in Mexico and was looking for Espradrilles.

Got online and got the Ikat just in time but they were out of my size in blue!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Too late to post the Labor Day fruits?


I see someone went a bit nutso at the Allen Edmonds seconds sale. I held myself to two pairs but it was a struggle. This is the first time, in my memory, that they had all those Ralph Lauren models. Really nice.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

CMDC said:


> I see someone went a bit nutso at the Allen Edmonds seconds sale. I held myself to two pairs but it was a struggle. This is the first time, in my memory, that they had all those Ralph Lauren models. Really nice.


I saw your sheltons after I placed my order and was going to call back and get those same ones and some brown shell Dundees but I held back.

The PRL were a steal at $129. If I didn't already have 3 suede chukkas the snuffs would have been in the pot too.

Besides thrifting and the Nordies sale I really kind of wait for the seconds sale and stock up.

But maybe this was a tad much. I have the walnut strands from last June Nordies sale that haven't even left the box. Now I have them in 2 colors. Doh!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Just got confirmation on order of custom Ranger Mocs from Rancourt in cordovan with a mini lug sole. Due to ship on Sept 27.
> New six pack of OTC argyles by Byford due to arrive this week. GOT TO PUT THE CREDIT CARD AWAY SOMEWHERE!


Oops, I also ordered Cheaney Howard R last Friday and got confirmation today. NOW I'VE GOT TO PUT THAT CARD AWAY!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Already shared this birthday gift from my significant other in the WAYWT threads, but I also got another one today from my grandmother, which belonged to my now deceased grandfather. They are Australian opal set into gold. True, they are not double sided, but sentimental value trumps iGent snobbery every time.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Already shared this birthday gift from my significant other in the WAYWT threads, but I also got another one today from my grandmother, which belonged to my now deceased grandfather. They are Australian opal set into gold. True, they are not double sided, but sentimental value trumps iGent snobbery every time.


Those are very cool!

I'm a sucker for vintage Cuff links.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I took delivery of a bunch of samples of different Creed scents yesterday. This may be the beginning of an expensive habit.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Prepping for Autumn.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/ll6a.png/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/gq2f.png/

(Somehow I felt like owning only one Harris Tweed sports coat wouldn't quite cut it while living in Scotland.)


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> Prepping for Autumn.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/ll6a.png/
> 
> ...


Just got a tweed jacket too, only cut and sewn in the US - the rest is made in the right place.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

A handsome garment ! Is it vintage ? I don't recognise the HT label.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> A handsome garment ! Is it vintage ? I don't recognise the HT label.


It's a new jacket from Hardwick. Here's a better pic of the Harris Tweed label


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I generally do not buy anything but socks, and underwear brand new, but this deal was just too good to pass up. Hart Schaffner Marx 2btn notch, glen plaid that feel's as though it was cut for me. it has a 595.00 price tag, but was permanently reduced by 65% down to 208.00 and I was able to get another 65% off of that price. Like I said I almost never buy brand new, but my birthday is coming up so I decided to spoil myself a little.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it from Dillards? Great pattern.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> I generally do not buy anything but socks, and underwear brand new, but this deal was just too good to pass up. Hart Schaffner Marx 2btn notch, glen plaid that feel's as though it was cut for me. it has a 595.00 price tag, but was permanently reduced by 65% down to 208.00 and I was able to get another 65% off of that price. Like I said I almost never buy brand new, but my birthday is coming up so I decided to spoil myself a little.


^^That glen plaid is a beauty. Excellent bargain shopping!


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

So when I put the "double carrots" thing in to show a comment on a prior posting it automatically cut and pasted tha pic of the glen plaid ? Is that new?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, that is Dillard's. I really love the clearance sales they have.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I do too. You've got to be fast to snag a 40R though!



Dmontez said:


> Yeah, that is Dillard's. I really love the clearance sales they have.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

That is a NICE glen plaid. I got one from STP's HF Lindsey line, and it's a good one....but I didn't get the steal you got. That's awesome.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

After months and months and months of waiting, I finally found a pair of belgian shoes in my size come up on ebay. Pics to come on arrival next week.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Picked up these EG's on sale at Skyvalet in D.C.....


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I finally snagged an engine turned buckle. Even got it engraved. I figured it would be more convenient since, if I lose more weight, I don't have to worry about running out of holes right away.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

That is a beautiful buckle! I've been wanting to pick one up for a while, but I've always felt like they are a bit too formal for my more casual wardrobe of sportcoats and trousers. How do you think you will wear it?



L-feld said:


> I finally snagged an engine turned buckle. Even got it engraved. I figured it would be more convenient since, if I lose more weight, I don't have to worry about running out of holes right away.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> That is a beautiful buckle! I've been wanting to pick one up for a while, but I've always felt like they are a bit too formal for my more casual wardrobe of sportcoats and trousers. How do you think you will wear it?


Honestly, I think I will wear it with everything. Maybe not corduroys, but I am going to give it a try. More and more, I am all about comfort, so when I wear suits, I tend towards suspenders. I feel like this will be a notch below suspenders since, at least I can tighten it to precision.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> That is a beautiful buckle! I've been wanting to pick one up for a while, but I've always felt like they are a bit too formal for my more casual wardrobe of sportcoats and trousers. How do you think you will wear it?


Ha, 
Have you looked at a Jcrew catalog in the past 10 years?

I wear my engine turned buckle almost exclusively. With everything.

I put on a needlepoint today for the first time in months and it felt weird.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

As a matter if fact I don't believe I have ever seen a jcrew catalog.



firedancer said:


> Ha,
> Have you looked at a Jcrew catalog in the past 10 years?
> 
> I wear my engine turned buckle almost exclusively. With everything.
> ...


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Another vote for the engine-turned buckle -- everyone is wearing these now (but usually cheap facsimiles). I've always liked them!

As for my own Sept. spree, I'm looking forward to the Shaggy Dog from ShermanMcCoy. It caught my eye to replace a lighter sweater in the same color that I've _worn_ for years (and I live in a colder climate now).


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

-Peal 4" Attache in London Tan ($400 New, slightly scratched and a little discolouration on the back that faded after applying cream).
-Barbour Repair Kit (Tin, complete apart from partially-used wax).
-Brooks Milano wide wale cords, Tan, from NC Factory Outlet.
-Club Monaco Made in USA mid grey flannels, NWT $50.
-Club Monaco grey donegal trousers (Abraham Moon fabric), NWT $50.
-Extra large ice cube tray, for cocktails (~2.25" square?).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got a Filson medium duffel bag w/ some Brooks reward cards, I used my Brooks CC for the difference (and got free shipping) and will have to send in the reward cards, but I was glad they let me use them.

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

firedancer said:


> Ha,
> Have you looked at a Jcrew catalog in the past 10 years?
> 
> I wear my engine turned buckle almost exclusively. With everything.
> ...


I'd recommend anyone reading get the removable buckle version in black and getting extra brown straps for casual wear elsewhere. The brown leather strap from J. Crew is way too easy to scratch.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Which color did you choose?



vwguy said:


> Filson medium duffel


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Snuff suede belgians and a BB wallet


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Which color did you choose?


I got the tan.

Brian


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

I really don't expect much love for this, but, well:

-I live in Scotland and Winter is coming.
-I love Fair Isle patterns. Especially with tweed.
--I live in Scotland and Winter is coming.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/w9pj.png/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^A classic Fair Isle design...
What's not to love? Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, agreed. I can't think of a bad thing to say about a good old fashioned fair isle vest. Except for the fact that you got it from Orvis. Not that I don't love Orvis, because I do. But since you're in Scotland, I bet you can get an even nicer one for less money by going directly to the source.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A good point! If I lived in Scotland or just visited for a time, I'd take the opportunity to stock up while I could. Not just on Fair Isle, but other knitwear.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Yeah, agreed. I can't think of a bad thing to say about a good old fashioned fair isle vest. Except for the fact that you got it from Orvis. Not that I don't love Orvis, because I do. But since you're in Scotland, I bet you can get an even nicer one for less money by going directly to the source.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed- very hard to find in my size, though. Admittedly this was ebayed on a lark, but I regularly visit the Edinburgh woolen mill and there are three James Pringle retailers in my tiny town. When I do get around to visiting the Isles there will be many a jumper and a tweed jacket bought ! In any case, I look forward to submitting pictures of outfits comprising this piece to the approval of the fora.

(I didn't expect much enthusiasm because of the loudness of it, but I am delighted to see a good Fair Isle pattern met with appreciation !)


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Anthony Charton said:


> Agreed- very hard to find in my size, though. Admittedly this was ebayed on a lark, but I regularly visit the Edinburgh woolen mill and there are three James Pringle retailers in my tiny town. When I do get around to visiting the Isles there will be many a jumper and a tweed jacket bought ! In any case, I look forward to submitting pictures of outfits comprising this piece to the approval of the fora.
> 
> (I didn't expect much enthusiasm because of the loudness of it, but I am delighted to see a good Fair Isle pattern met with appreciation !)


Are you kidding? You're on the side of the forum that encourages the wearing of pink pants embroidered with green lobsters and other such craziness. That vest is downright restrained compared to some of the stuff I have in my closet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Just had this lovely Hickey Freeman jacket delivered, all the way from New York. Not sure of the vintage. It's a "Boardroom" model.










Silk and wool, and a beautiful shade of blue. Very happy with it.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

That is one lovely jacket, Odradek.

Possibly my final purchase for this month:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/vs44.png/

100% Cashmere Polo neck jumper from All Saints. My bank account hates me right now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday the wife and I, while walking around the local outlet mall, getting a bit of exercise to work some extra calories taken in, picked up a long sleeved Golden Fleece knit polo shirt on the BB clearance racks and a pair of PRL Preston chinos in the Nantucket red hue from the PRL clearance racks. After all discounts were applied, the polo shirt, originally priced at $89.50, cost me $6.83 and the Preston chinos, originally priced at $98.95, cost $41.57. I am continually reminded, never, ever pay full price. Patience is rewarded!


----------



## Dapper Chap (Jun 10, 2013)

Just bought one of these on eBay.. love waistcoat


----------

